# The so-called music thread



## Majimaune (Nov 8, 2007)

Right here we go.

This is the so called music thread, for the reason that you can talk about _anything_ to do with music in this thread. I mean absolutely anything. What your into right now, which for me is Foo Fighters, music news, as in whats happening with albums, tours and such. ANYTHING!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok, I'm just going to state some random facts about my music because I don't want to enter serious discussion for another week.

I have all Foo Fighters albums except for The Colour and the Shape and Skin and Bones, as well as their EPs.

I have all Nirvana albums other than Bleach, Hoarmoaning EP and the Box Set. So basically I have almost all of Dave Grohl's work. I also have all NIN albums other than With Teeth.

I have four versions of Freak On A Leash by Korn: the original, the Dante Ross mix (from their Greatest Hits album), a live version (from Korn Live & Rare) as well as the one they apparently did with Rammstein. Now I only need the one they did with Amy Lee from Evanescence.

I have 2030 songs and counting. Almost all of these I have on CD, as I prefer to buy my music. Just ask Maj.

One of my most recent purchases was A Vulgar Display of Power by Pantera and Classic Disney Box Set (5 albums with 25 tracks each, and it's got the greatest Disney songs ever).

I have all Silverchair albums including their Rarities.

Thanks to Maj I own all System of a Down albums, however I am missing some of their unreleased stuff.

My variety does not just go from Disney to Pantera. It also goes from the Wiggles to Metallica.

I am now listening to Infra-Red by Placebo.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes I know you like to buy most of your music, though you do have a bit...I have more though thats burnt.

I have all Silverchair except Young Modern but I don't really want that one anyway.

Have all but Colour and the Shape and self titled by Foo Fighters.

Want Bleach by Nirvana lots.

I have a bit of Our Lady Peace and I think they are brilliant.

Quite a bit of acoustic guitar stuff in the mix.

Chili Peppers I would like more of.

Don't have all that much metal but do listen to it.

Love the song Everlong. So awesome.

Love the Aussie bands lots. Go Grinspoon! Pure Aussie those guys, pubs and clubs band.

Currently listening to Sunsets by Powderfinger.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey guys,

Well i like just about any type of music.

I have everything from Metallica to Michael Jackson to The Red Hot Chili Peppers to pretty much anything from the 80's!

I am sorry to inform you (namely Maj and NR) that I never really did get into the Foo Fighters. But I do love Nirvana so I'm not completely against Dave Grohl or anything! 

I currently have 2212 songs on my computer and many more cd's that are just lying around that I haven't bothered to put on yet.


----------



## Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm listening to the soundtrack to "Conan the Barbarian" right now. 

Anyone else a film score fan? I've got tonnes of them, helps me write my stories and essays.


----------



## Gandalf White (Nov 9, 2007)

So what if I'm completely off topic, it's not like it matters here. Your first signature quote (with the typo excluded) interests me, perhaps because I naturally disagree with it. Do you agree, or what are your thoughts? PM if necessary I guess.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah my favourite Metallica song is One, and lucky enough that's what they chose to put on Guitar Hero Three. Before I Forget, my fave Slipknot song was also included. How great is that?


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 9, 2007)

That is pretty good NR. _Heart Shaped Box_ is on there too isn't it? I like that song lots.


----------



## Josephine (Nov 9, 2007)

Mike said:


> Anyone else a film score fan? I've got tonnes of them, helps me write my stories and essays.


 
Oh yes. Soundtracks are one of the two kinds of music I often listen to, and they also help me write my stories. Sometimes I just can't get into the right mood for something I want to express, and then I take the right CD, and there it is.

I also like musicals. I love all the different stories (well not _all_ of them, but some), and I love singing along. It's so much fun.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 9, 2007)

Josephine said:


> I also like musicals. I love all the different stories (well not _all_ of them, but some), and I love singing along. It's so much fun.


Musicals? I like musicals too. I'm in one, _Pirates Of Penznace_ and its gonna be on in a couple of weeks. Also the best musical in my opinion.

John Butler Trio are awesome. Anyone else (apart from NR) heard of them?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 12, 2007)

Lol I was about to stick my hand up...

Now listening to Dyer's Eve- Metallica

And some musicals are good. Disney movies, if you can call some of them musicals are great.

Also does anyone like live cds?


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 13, 2007)

I love live stuff cause it shows that the band/artist is actually good.

Listened to Foo Fighters NR. Its good. Its Foo Fighters but not Foo Fighters if you know what I mean.


----------



## Turgon (Dec 1, 2007)

Kings of Leon and Pj Harvey... it's all you need really. My 'Aha Shake Heartbreak' CD has been on my kitchen CD player for over a year without being changed. 

Awesome.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 2, 2007)

Kings Of Leon is prety good.

Right now listening to Foo Fighters, who coincidently, coming to Australia in May!


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 5, 2010)

Foo Fighters are pretty good... Dave Grohl is a good songwriter. One of my favorite Seattle bands along with Queensryche... (Yes Nirvana and Soundgarden don't make the list for me tho both have some great songs) their Jet City Woman has been one of my favorite songs for over 10 years.

Someone mentioned One... I've always liked Metallica's Sanitarium. I listened to them a lot in the 90s (Justice for all, Ride the Lightening, master of puppets, and one whose name I forget that had "am i evil" and "seek and destory" on it) but my tastes changed. 

Not familiar with the Conan the Barbarian soundtrack, but my brothers' friend used to always say this song on my Morbid Angel CD sounded like it was from that movie...:*D Morbid Angel - Dreaming hehe just listening to it for the first time in at least 10 years.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah Sanitarium is my fave 'tallica song.

And has anyone heard of a band called The Temper Trap? Majimaune and I saw them a few months ago, they're something a little different from most other bands. Or Birds of Tokyo? The lead singer is the same one from Karnivool, if anyone knows them.

Speaking of which, is it just me, or does every musician and his dog have a "side project" these days? Not saying it's a bad thing, because let's face it Them Crooked Vultures is awesome and so are a lot of others. I think it actually helps remove group tension, as songs which become rejected by the group suit a different one- look at Blink 182, who are now back together. Maybe if Guns n Roses tried it back in 1993 (before it got a lot worse) things would be different...


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree about the side projects, haven't heard of those bands you mentioned though.

Just discovered _impressive_ cover of an Opeth song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2hTDVqRCm8

We did used to have a few Opeth fans but perhaps they aren't around any more.

This is a band I am kind of rediscovering by coincidence after a lot of years.


----------

